
Bugs 101: free online university course teaches why insects matter - appleiigs
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/insect-online-course-university-of-alberta-1.5200395
======
appleiigs
Article didn't link the course!

[https://www.ualberta.ca/admissions-programs/online-
courses/b...](https://www.ualberta.ca/admissions-programs/online-
courses/bugs-101)

